# How I got Angie!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, some of you may know, but for those who don't, here is how I got Angie my outdoor half kitty. Well, she was a stray probably brought on by other cats. I'm glad though.  Well, she started coming by our house, so I started putting food out for her. Then she kept coming. But she was starved, not collare or IDed. So I took her in as my outdoor half kitty. Half kitty means half mine & half stray. She is a brown tabby/domestic shorthaired mix. Her picture is in my gallery. Her name is Angie. Well, this is Angie's story.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How nice of you, Catlover!
Lovely story, thank you for sharing
Could you post the link to your gallery? :wink:


----------

